# crested geckos



## Stebyi (Jun 27, 2013)

can you get crested geckos in australia?
thier pretty cute and i really want one.


----------



## treeofgreen (Jun 27, 2013)

No you cant  Otherwise we would all have one!


----------



## Stebyi (Jun 27, 2013)

so true! 
damn though, such a shame


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 27, 2013)

The simple answer with reptiles, as is so often needed on this forum, is; *if it ain't native you can't keep it*.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 27, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> The simple answer with reptiles, as is so often needed on this forum, is; *if it ain't native you can't keep it*.



or

Read your license conditions people!


----------

